# Cannot dump. No dump device defined



## mbr661 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hello,

I have configured a basic setup of FBSD 7.1 with OpenVPN and Squid with the intention of Ghosting the image onto other identical machines.

I'm using g4u for ghosting. g4u would not recognize my PS/2 keyboard, so I switched to a USB one. Now after rebooting I get the following message and the computer reboots every 15 seconds:

Cannot dump. No dump device defined

I have switched back to the PS/2 keyboard, but the problem continues.

Any idea what is causing this problem?

Motherboard Gigabyte S-series MA74GM-S2
AMD Sempron LE-1250 AM2 Box
1/2 GB RAM
80 GB Seagate sata2 7200 HDD

The machine worked fine for a couple of weeks during configuration.

Thanks in advance


----------



## vwe@ (Jun 21, 2009)

There must be some error message in front of the "cannot dump" message. Please take a look for a panic message or something like that. Nobody will be able to help you with just the "cannot dump" message. That might even be the case for the actual kernel panic message but that may bring us at least onto the right track.

Whenever the system is defending itself in an error condition with a panic, it tries to write a kernel dump onto disk. If it can't (no dump device configured), you'll see the error message "cannot dump...".

BTW, the latest release is 7.2 and it's suggested to upgrade.


----------

